# Lyft not paying Cancellation Fees!



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I have been keeping track of my start and stop times from picking up pax. The rules for a cancellation charge is when driving to pax (not when you hit arrive button, this is going enroute) you have to be within:

At least 5 minutes have passed since they made the request.
You're on track to arrive within 5 minutes of the original ETA (estimated time of arrival).
well for whatever reason Lyft is not paying these enroute fees. I emailed lyft, with specific times and dates that, I did not get any cancellation fees, and it has been two days since I have emailed them, and I think Lyft is not going to pay these cancellation fees.

Idk about you all, but my time is important, and it doesn't cost nothing to drive from point a to point b only to get nothing out of. So therefore what incentive is there to drive for a company that doesn't get you paid? When according to their own policies you should be getting paid.

Do anyone have any insight on what is going on with Lyft, and why is it at any discretion that lyft is not charging the customer for these fees?


----------



## Zoey (Jul 20, 2015)

Isn't the rule you have to BE there waiting for 5 minutes? That's what I do.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Zoey said:


> Isn't the rule you have to BE there waiting for 5 minutes? That's what I do.


I'm not talking about waiting, I'm talking about while your enroute to the destination. With uber if you drive for more than 5 minutes, you get a $5 cancellation fee. For Lyft you have to have: 1. At least 5 minutes have passed since they made the request. 2. You're on track to arrive within 5 minutes of the original ETA (estimated time of arrival).
I'm not talking about once you arrive, I'm talking about while your enroute to the destination and the pax cancels


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> At least 5 minutes have passed since they made the request.
> You're on track to arrive within 5 minutes of the original ETA (estimated time of arrival).


Btw this is directly from Lyft's website for cancellation policies.


----------



## Zoey (Jul 20, 2015)

Gotcha. On a similar vein, I get frustrated that it seems like a lot of Lyft passengers cancel immediately after I accept the request. What's up with that? Are they not happy with how long it's going to take for me to arrive?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Zoey said:


> Gotcha. On a similar vein, I get frustrated that it seems like a lot of Lyft passengers cancel immediately after I accept the request. What's up with that? Are they not happy with how long it's going to take for me to arrive?


I agree, I had so many cancellation like that yesterday it wasn't funny, I'm about to not even turn it on so much anymore. It just seems like more pax aren't that great either.


----------



## kiddpark (Aug 19, 2015)

i was actually going to take a pic of my phone with the 7 cancels in a row, it would be funny if not so annoying. My daughter says 'dad they hit the button to see what happens and then get scared' which is as good a reason as any i suppose


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

A Lyft Response:
The no show cancelation fee is applied only if:

1) The driver notifies the passenger they've arrived by tapping to arrive
2) Has called the passenger after tapping to arrive, and
3) Has waited at least 5 minutes after tapping to arrive before canceling the ride as a no-show and selecting 'Passenger isn't here.'


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I dont know where that is on Lyft's site, please post the link, so I can argue a few cancellations they didn't give me.
> 
> What I've been told is, with Lyft, the five minutes starts ONLY once you have reached the location.


https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1360881

Its under passenger cancellations


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks. I edited my original post. but the above is what I received after driving to a location, plus 5 minutes, and called the pax, and was told they didn't need the ride any more. 

I was on a residential street where I couldn't wait for five minutes, due to traffic.


----------



## Zoey (Jul 20, 2015)

Here's my screen shot.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

kiddpark said:


> i was actually going to take a pic of my phone with the 7 cancels in a row, it would be funny if not so annoying. My daughter says 'dad they hit the button to see what happens and then get scared' which is as good a reason as any i suppose


Its their game of who gets there first. They will request Uber and Lyft at the same time. I have gotten both requests. It really confuses them.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So I finally get a response back from Lyft they state "As it turns out, we weren’t immediately able to determine which ride you’re referring to. Can you let us know any other details about the ride?"

Even though I told them the starting location and the pickup point and the exact times, and the exact time I called and texted the pax, and the exact time the pax cancelled the request, I really would like to know how they can't find that request?

Also ever since I have posted this on this website, I have all of sudden gotten a lot less requests which I find odd and strange, but hey you know, I just want what is fair and right. But I can't believe how long it has taken Lyft to get a response back to me and why they are dragging their feet on getting me the help to correct this situation.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

One thing Lyft does that really peeves me is that they are quick to hide behind their systems. "Nope, not in the system, so can't help you. See ya!" 

You probably already did this, but you will probably have to get aggressive and tell them they need to correct their error, and tell them , "The cancellation text proves I had a trip, and I've already given you all the data I have on the trip request, the pick up address, the pax name and cancellation. You do not give Partners the system access to find this info, but I know you have access to it. I have proof of this trip and you need to correct this as soon as possible."


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> One thing Lyft does that really peeves me is that they are quick to hide behind their systems. "Nope, not in the system, so can't help you. See ya!"
> 
> You probably already did this, but you will probably have to get aggressive and tell them they need to correct their error, and tell them , "The cancellation text proves I had a trip, and I've already given you all the data I have on the trip request, the pick up address, the pax name and cancellation. You do not give Partners the system access to find this info, but I know you have access to it. I have proof of this trip and you need to correct this as soon as possible."


I agree, and they have a very bad problem of not paying the cancellation fees, I have been keeping track and I only get the cancellation fee, like 25% of the time, and to me I'm not driving my car around for nothing and putting mileage on it for nothing, this issue alone has turned me off from driving for them as much anymore, I mean I still turn it on, but even when I turn it on, I hardly ever get any requests, which is another issue, I'm wondering since I have complained about this issue to them twice, I wonder if they are giving me less requests because of it. But why can't they just follow their own procedures and you wouldn't have any issues at with the drivers and etc.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So today I get another response back from Lyft again, and again they are not paying me, why do people WANT to drive for this company, its like they don't live in the real world.

This is Lyft's exact response:



> I looked into that ride and I see that you were running over the ETA to arrive at the pickup location, which is why the cancellation fee was not applied.


Well lets see the reason it took me longer than the original ETA is because it was rush Hour, I had to avoid all sorts of HEAVY traffic, but because I can't arrive in their UNREALISTIC ETA's then I don't get compensated.

This company is really getting under my skin and how they try to AVOID PAYING cancellation fees and or charging their customers a cancellation fee. I'm starting to NOT liking to drive for LYFT, bc I feel like if I have to drive any sort of long distance then there is a good chance of DRIVING FOR NOTHING.

I also replied back to my email that I hope LYFT wasn't encouraging me to break traffic laws to meet their ETA's, which to me it sounds like they are trying to get drivers to do anything but get their cancellation fees.

Idk about u all but I find this very discouraging in this company. Don't get me wrong I'll still drive for them, but I can't feasibly drive for an half an hour and not GET ANYTHING for my time.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> One thing Lyft does that really peeves me is that they are quick to hide behind their systems. "Nope, not in the system, so can't help you. See ya!"
> 
> You probably already did this, but you will probably have to get aggressive and tell them they need to correct their error, and tell them , "The cancellation text proves I had a trip, and I've already given you all the data I have on the trip request, the pick up address, the pax name and cancellation. You do not give Partners the system access to find this info, but I know you have access to it. I have proof of this trip and you need to correct this as soon as possible."


Ok so after about 2 weeks of fighting with Lyft OVER $5 they are finally going to give it to me. It took 3 EMAILS for them to finally give in. I mean what is wrong with this picture, I really felt like it was pulling teeth over getting them to adhere to their policies, and admitting that their ETA's are ridiculous. I mean why should I have to fight that hard to get $5? Especially when they have everything on gps, text and tracking me. They knew my every step.

Btw I actually am surprised in how quickly they replied back to me this time. Its like an all time record, lol.


----------



## RhinoBabino (Jun 4, 2015)

This has happened to me almost every time the PAX cancels. I still prefer Lyft over Uber, just wish there was more business.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

RhinoBabino said:


> This has happened to me almost every time the PAX cancels. I still prefer Lyft over Uber, just wish there was more business.


I agree with that, but I just don't like the fact that they don't adhere to their own policies and then make it impossible for us to meet ETA's that are impossible to meet.

Have you ever noticed that their ETA's are ALWAYS off like the GPS will tell you consistently 4 or 5 minutes longer than what Lyft's ETA will tell you.

I mean I don't like the fact that they want us to drive around town for free.


----------

